# xpadder einstellen?



## coolblue74 (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,


bin neu hier und in der Spiele Welt, heisse Michael und sage zu allen "hallo!"

Ich habe mir ein paar spiele aus der videothek ausgeliehen die aber mein Gamapad nicht erkennen.
Jetzt hab ich mir xpadder runtergeladen und ich weiss nicht was wie ich da einstellen muss.
Auch konnte ich unter "Need vor Speed" die Einstellungen von Xpadder nicht übernehmen?

Kann mir jemand helfen xpadder zu konfigurieren?

Danke
Michael

mein gamapad ist:

http://www.trust.com/products/product.aspx?artnr=14801


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2011)

Also, ich könnte mir das mal anschauen, muss aber leider gleich weg    wie geau machst Du das denn? Erst xpadder starten, speichern, dann das Spiel starten? Und erkennt Need forSpeed dein Pad wirklich nicht? Vlt musst Du nur in den Optionen mal genauer schauen, ob man da noch von keyboard auf Pad umstellen musst. 

Sind denn alle Deine Treiber aktuell? Board, Grafik, Sound?


----------



## svd (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo, schon geschafft?

XPadder einzustellen ist eigentlich nicht sehr kompliziert, in schriftlicher Form 
vlt. umständlich zu beschreiben.
Aber auf YouTube gibt's einen Haufen Anleitungen. 
Wenn's deutsch sein soll, etwa diese hier.


----------



## coolblue74 (23. Januar 2011)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten,

ich schau mir morgen noch mal die Tutorials an und wenn ich dann noch fragen habe dann melde ich mich.

Gruß
Michael


----------

